# Wer möchte mich werben



## Houston (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte. Entweder Allianz auf Aegwynn/Outland oder Horde auf Stormscale. Bevorzugt Leute die gerne mehr als nur einen Char spielen möchten.

Bei Interesse meldet eucht via PN.

Lg 
Houston


----------



## Astarya (16. Mai 2014)

Houston schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte. Entweder Allianz auf Aegwynn/Outland oder Horde auf Stormscale. Bevorzugt Leute die gerne mehr als nur einen Char spielen möchten.
> 
> ...




Moin  ich würde dich werben, spiele seit Classic. Bei Interesse NexTpoinT#2799 battlenet


----------



## werter14 (8. Juni 2014)

ich werbe dich taschen sind kein prob, würde 3-5 chars anpeilen, entweder email antwort Padd3000@gmail.com oder ingame ZiOpq#2363


----------



## Desrepdor (24. Juli 2014)

Houston schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte. Entweder Allianz auf Aegwynn/Outland oder Horde auf Stormscale. Bevorzugt Leute die gerne mehr als nur einen Char spielen möchten.
> 
> ...


hallo ich würde dich werben ich komme vom server thrall oder amathul aberwir könne auch gerne einen realm wälen denn du möchtest ich würde dich werben habe einen 90 dk wenn du interesse hasst einfach eine mail schreiben meine adrese ist Desrepdor@hotmail.de


----------

